# Flood Tide Grass Photos This Season



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok guys it's that season we wait all year for. Post em Up.
BC


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Let's see some Pics Guys.
Here's one from a walk in trip a week ago.
BC


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Waiting for the weather to allow it!


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Something good is going to happen now:
BC


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Shiloh said:


> Something good is going to happen now:
> BC
> View attachment 41618


Got the same rod in 8 weight love me some sage rods. Nice pics.


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Got the same rod in 8 weight love me some sage rods. Nice pics.


Backcountry16, Thanks, I'm kinda old school. Absolutely love my trusty 7wt Sage Xi2 with the Tibor Backcountry CL Wide.
BC


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Shiloh said:


> Backcountry16, Thanks, I'm kinda old school. Absolutely love my trusty 7wt Sage Xi2 with the Tibor Backcountry CL Wide.
> BC


As am i all my flyrods are from the late 90 early 80's I have the same reel also minus the redfish emblem . Nice red by the way.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

all mine are video documented... here's the latest. Think you are out of PV... Checked it out the other week and it was decent.


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

RG Air said:


> all mine are video documented... here's the latest. Think you are out of PV... Checked it out the other week and it was decent.


Wow, very nicely done RG Air. Looks like a 15'.4" NMZ great rig for grass fishing....Keep thinking of a small flats boat but I have so much fun in my little 13' NMZ. Great drone shots and a big boy red.
PV Home Sweet Home,
BC


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Shiloh said:


> Wow, very nicely done RG Air. Looks like a 15'.4" NMZ great rig for grass fishing....Keep thinking of a small flats boat but I have so much fun in my little 13' NMZ. Great drone shots and a big boy red.
> PV Home Sweet Home,
> BC


i agreed about the a bigger boat... it's going to be tuff to beat the ol ghee for low and flood fishing


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

We went on Sunday, saw lots of anglers, but no Redfish. We figured that with the full moon and all the bait around, the fish were all fat and happy by the time the tide was up.


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

Bill Payne said:


> We went on Sunday, saw lots of anglers, but no Redfish. We figured that with the full moon and all the bait around, the fish were all fat and happy by the time the tide was up.


Same here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bill Payne said:


> We went on Sunday, saw lots of anglers, but no Redfish. We figured that with the full moon and all the bait around, the fish were all fat and happy by the time the tide was up.


What type of areas were you poling? Flood tide reds will typically be way way in the back of back lakes feeding on forage that is in some super skinny water.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

We were following creeks back as far as we could, although we never got out and walked. I fished with a guide in that area about 10 years ago and I walked to the fish, but I honestly don't remember if we spotted them first or I got out and walked to an area that he thought looked promising. On Sunday we were looking for fish first, we never saw any, so we never got out and walked.

I did not expect to catch any fish on our first expedition in 10 years though, we just wanted to start putting in the time because it's such a fun way to catch fish on a fly.

That said, I am happy to take any advice from more experienced anglers.

Not from this season, but in the spirit of the thread, here's a pic of a much younger me holding a redfish caught on a flood tide.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Last Tuesday reds were way in the back crushing fiddler crabs off the grass in 3-4” of water. It’s a blast watching reds crawling with their backs out of the water and tearing through the grass to grab crabs but it’s also tough to get them to eat too!


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Last Tuesday reds were way in the back crushing fiddler crabs off the grass in 3-4” of water. It’s a blast watching reds crawling with their backs out of the water and tearing through the grass to grab crabs but it’s also tough to get them to eat too!


I'll bet that's cool to see. I really like the fly rod holder you have rigged for the platform, did you make that or is it a standard holder?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bill Payne said:


> I'll bet that's cool to see. I really like the fly rod holder you have rigged for the platform, did you make that or is it a standard holder?


I wanted to try it out before making it permanent so I just zip tied a Scotty fly/spinning rod holder to the side of the platform ring. It is OK but I think I’m going to have a removeable sissy bar fabricated that holds my SFR stripping bucket in front of me.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Good tide here on the upper Texas coast this morning. No photos, had a couple good shots off my paddle board. 

Man, there’s just something about seeing them crawl....


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Outearly said:


> Good tide here on the upper Texas coast this morning. No photos, had a couple good shots off my paddle board.
> 
> Man, there’s just something about seeing them crawl....


Pics or it didn’t.....just kidding? *********** bright Bart


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

No pictures because it didn’t happen..I’m sure old enough to fess up to that-still had a great time


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Outearly said:


> No pictures because it didn’t happen..I’m sure old enough to fess up to that-still had a great time


Hey Outearly, It doesn't always happen out there. I've had a few outings that I didn't even get to make a cast but your right on it's always very special out in the flood grass.
I just got back from early this morning....only managed one and didn't see that many.
BC


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Hayes (Oct 1, 2017)

Above is the first fish(in the flood) on my grandfathers Bamboo rod since it was restored. He picked it up in Japan during the war.


Below are a few drone photos of the latest Jacksonville Flood.


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Super cool stuff Hayes, major bonus points for the iconic bamboo rod and very sweet drone shots.
BC


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Something good is going to happen soon....Early morning waiting on H2O to come up:
BC


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

Shiloh said:


> Something good is going to happen soon....Early morning waiting on H2O to come up:
> BC
> View attachment 44330


I love that pic BC. Captures the atmosphere perfectly. It especially reminds me of the similarities of flood tide fishing to hunting. Nothing beats patiently watching the natural world slowly come alive - whether on the water or in the woods. Awesome.


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Blue748 said:


> I love that pic BC. Captures the atmosphere perfectly. It especially reminds me of the similarities of flood tide fishing to hunting. Nothing beats patiently watching the natural world slowly come alive - whether on the water or in the woods. Awesome.


Well said.....Couldn't agree more Blue748. On that note here's a favorite pic of mine that my good friend Capt Rich Santos took of Mark T. and I waiting on a flood a few years back:


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

Caught these the other night on my new fly called the Fighting Fiddler. The fly stands up in a fighting position just like a fiddler. 





















View attachment 44402


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

been tough here in the panhandle, but managed to come out alright. was a blast nonetheless




























View attachment 44428


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> Caught these the other night on my new fly called the Fighting Fiddler. The fly stands up in a fighting position just like a fiddler.
> View attachment 44412
> View attachment 44410
> View attachment 44408
> ...


Wow very nice Timucua_Outdoors.
BC


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

Shiloh said:


> Wow very nice Timucua_Outdoors.
> BC


Thanks!


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

1st flood tide ever!


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

More pics


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Some of these are on levels high enough to flood but finding them in the feeders. Grass seems taller and dense earlier in the season this year.


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Icroc said:


> 1st flood tide ever!


Congrads Icroc, nice pic and a strong grass red.
BC


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

RG Air said:


> Some of these are on levels high enough to flood but finding them in the feeders. Grass seems taller and dense earlier in the season this year.


Hey RG Air, The first two vids were outstanding as always. I'm saving the other two for tonight with some pop corn and a Yuengling Light.
Thanks for sharing with us.
BC


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Shiloh said:


> Hey RG Air, The first two vids were outstanding as always. I'm saving the other two for tonight with some pop corn and a Yuengling Light.
> Thanks for sharing with us.
> BC


please indulge! thanks for the compliments


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Here is a fun red i caught on the flood a little while back


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

JT McStravic said:


> Here is a fun red i caught on the flood a little while back
> View attachment 44878


JT McSravic, very sweet red. Is that GA or Jax?
Thanks for the post,
BC


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Shiloh said:


> JT McSravic, very sweet red. Is that GA or Jax?
> Thanks for the post,
> BC


Brunswick Ga


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

That big boy was on my T.O. Scrimp. Nice fish again JT.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> That big boy was on my T.O. Scrimp. Nice fish again JT.


Very true! Great flies!


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> Caught these the other night on my new fly called the Fighting Fiddler. The fly stands up in a fighting position just like a fiddler.
> View attachment 44412
> View attachment 44410
> View attachment 44408
> ...


Any Pics of the fly??


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

Rayreds said:


> Any Pics of the fly??


Here you go. This fly can be purchased on my website as well as some other awesome flood patterns www.timucuaoutdoors.com


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Looks like the foam makes the tail float?


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Here are some from this year’s floods so far.

I'm happiest about my son’s first flood tide red while we were on a weekend trip to Charleston. (He's still working on his fly fishing)

<Props to Captain Chris Wilson in Charleston for putting my son on the Charleston flood while he was there checking out a residency program.
And to my friends Captain Matt Chipperfield and Captain Chris Shultz here in Jax. They let me tag along a lot...>


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

privateer said:


> View attachment 45364
> View attachment 45366
> View attachment 45368
> View attachment 45370
> ...


Good Stuff Allen
BC


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep the foam stands the fly up. The fish love it. Have thrown it to two sheeps and caught one and one followed hard and took a swing.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Here's a few from my first flood tide trip to Charleston last week. Had a great time!


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> Yep the foam stands the fly up. The fish love it. Have thrown it to two sheeps and caught one and one followed hard and took a swing.


Love to see how you tye it. Any video? or Pics?


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

Rayreds said:


> Love to see how you tye it. Any video? or Pics?


Hope to do a video of lots of our flies soon. We’ve got some other great flood patterns on our website. www.timucuaoutdoors.com


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm envious of you North Florida boys and your spartina grass wish we had that down south looks like fun.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

The best part is watching adults play in pluff mud. Even the best laid plans and you still get dirty sometimes.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Thursday before last Ughetto be my last flood tide for this year.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Icroc said:


> Thursday before last Ughetto be my last flood tide for this year.


Pretty fish. Love that broom tail...


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

A few from back in early October. I already can’t wait to get back in the grass..


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

First time fishing a flood in the grass...


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

The whole flood tide thing is very similar to how I chase carp in Colorado post spawn. Backs out of the water, sometimes eyeballs too. Good Lawd is it fun fishing. I'm headed to Fernandina area for T-giving week and hoping to chase some reds via paddle board in some of the creeks. Looks like there are some pretty big tides later in the week but no true flood tides left this year from what I can tell. Six more months of waiting for the carp flats to come alive again at home so hoping to get at least a couple shots next week in FL!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Had to change it up, put the fly rod down and land this thick one on the baitcaster...


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> put the fly rod down and land this thick one on the baitcaster...


Excuse me. You caught that on a what?


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

dan_giddyup said:


> The whole flood tide thing is very similar to how I chase carp in Colorado post spawn. Backs out of the water, sometimes eyeballs too. Good Lawd is it fun fishing. I'm headed to Fernandina area for T-giving week and hoping to chase some reds via paddle board in some of the creeks. Looks like there are some pretty big tides later in the week but no true flood tides left this year from what I can tell. Six more months of waiting for the carp flats to come alive again at home so hoping to get at least a couple shots next week in FL!



Giddyup, Fernandina is a special place! Head south on A1A, go across the bridge and you'll find some good spots to launch that paddle board in the state park. West winds & Low Tide will be your friend next week. Good luck! Those carp look like a ton of fun on a long stick.. may just be the excuse I need to head out west again some day...


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pierson said:


> Excuse me. You caught that on a what?
> View attachment 49648


Gotta get one on all the tackle at least once...


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' said:


> Giddyup, Fernandina is a special place! Head south on A1A, go across the bridge and you'll find some good spots to launch that paddle board in the state park. West winds & Low Tide will be your friend next week. Good luck! Those carp look like a ton of fun on a long stick.. may just be the excuse I need to head out west again some day...


Gracias! If you find yourself in CO and want to chase ol' rubber lips on fly definitely hit me up.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Some awesome pictures in this thread. I’m moving to Jax in a few weeks for work and really looking forward to learning this fishery.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

It can be really good or really tough. I tend to struggle finding fish so the latter is more applicable.


----------

